# Litchfield race 102mm rear section



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

As per title, I'm after the Rear section of a 102mm Litchfield race exhaust. I have the silenced version if anyone would be up for a swap?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

When you say rear section, you mean Ypipe back or Downpipe back?


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

L6DJX said:


> When you say rear section, you mean Ypipe back or Downpipe back?


Sorry should have been clearer. I already have a 102 Litchfield exhaust but it has the 2 rear boxes in the rearmost section. It's just the final section I really need. I'm kind of hoping people have changed theirs out as it was too loud. I can buy direct from Litchfield but thought I'd see if there was any used items available first.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

ah okay. I have their 102 system full decat, i have been toying with replacing it for a titanium system...

but it might have to wait til after xmas...

You wanting extra noise? Have you replaced your downpipes already?


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

L6DJX said:


> ah okay. I have their 102 system full decat, i have been toying with replacing it for a titanium system...
> 
> but it might have to wait til after xmas...
> 
> You wanting extra noise? Have you replaced your downpipes already?


Yes, I'm LM 4.25. The silenced system is OK but I want it louder


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

L6DJX said:


> ah okay. I have their 102 system full decat, i have been toying with replacing it for a titanium system...
> 
> but it might have to wait til after xmas...
> 
> You wanting extra noise? Have you replaced your downpipes already?


If your changing your system roughly how much would you want?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

marcusevo6 said:


> If your changing your system roughly how much would you want?


Morning Marcus, I am not sure... I have my eyes on the GTC Titan system... As the Ti systems sounds beaut. 

Would you be interested in buying from me then? 
Drop me a PM mate...


----------

